# Interesting little cat



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

So for about 3 months there has been this cat running around our neighborhood. No one knows where she came from she just appeared. She is ver pretty grey long coat with white chest and feet. She won't let anyone touch her. So right now as I'm posting this I'm sitting on the ground on my front porch and she is about 3 feet away from me eating. She is trusting enough to eat by you but if you move she backs up to about 6 or 7 feet away. She will meow and talk to you. 

Now the interesting part. I can tell she is an adult by the look of her coat and size of her body

but what gets me is she has really really short legs probably 3 inches I have never seen this. I know this is an odd post but I just don't know what to think of it. I really want to gain her trust and bring her in. If we can't keep her at least spay her (asuming she is a female lol) and find her a home.

Sorry for the long rambling post

I will post a couple pics I got.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

So update right away a second one just walked up and looks exactly the same very very short legs!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Perhaps she's part Munchkin.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

i was thinking the same thing but what are the odds of a stray being a munchkin mix? are munchkins that common?


here are pictures. the best i could get without them running away.


































there little legs are so short. bellies almost touch the ground. and they arent fat.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe they aren't Munchkin but that type of cat can occur naturally, just like in humans with the dwarf gene from what I've read.

Considering their legs, and how it might be hard for them to defend themselves from other animals, if you have no-kill shelters around I'd suggest giving them a call to see if they'd be willing to take them off the street. They might find a home pretty soon since they're kind of unique.

They sound like they've become semi-feral, someone used to own them... if you keep feeding them they might come to trust you enough to pet them, but it could take over a year of effort since you aren't forcing them to interact with you in a closed environment, it's all on their own terms.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

We are a very small neighbor hood and only to ways out of the neighbor hood. All of our shelters here are full as always. They are safer here then going to a pound. My neighbors leave food out for them.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My Molly Brown's legs are quite short. She is a shelter cat, so is of unknown origin. She does have luxating patellas, but that may have nothing to do with the length of her legs. They certainly don't slow her down when it comes to running to the food dish!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

In her photos she doesn't look to have "Munchkin"-short legs to me, more like a British Shorthair who are pretty stocky. I would say she looks normal, but a standing photo might show differently?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Munchkin_(cat)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I wonder if it's short legs or just that their stomach hair is so long that it hangs down and makes their legs appear shorter. That's how Rookie was -- she barely had clearance when she walked. The hair on her stomach was like 4" long.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with catloverami and October. Based on the pictures, her legs don't look that short (although perhaps we need a better angle). It looks more to be the case of a stocky build, plus long hair. Both Muffs and Abby appear to have short legs, because of the long fur covering them. And, when they walk, you only see about an inch or so between them and the floor, because of their long hair. They'd look a lot different shaved!


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

I was thinking as well that it just might be the long fur making the legs look short, rather than a rampant group of mutant munchkin kitties taking over the neighborhood. 

Your story sounds like mine tho about a fearful stray showing up. It has taken me a year now to get mine so trusting that I have been able to bring her inside.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

The hair is not that long. And they aren't very stocky. They deffinatly have really really short legs! Saw them again lastnight sat out there for 45 mins with them. The first will eat when I'm out there the second one will stay under the tree and wait until I go inside. Our neighorbors cat Sami came over. They all get along so it help that Sami came he is very lovable and loves to be pet so I'm glad that they saw he trusted me. I'm going to put food out again tonight around the Same time. I will be able to sit out there longer because I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

And she is pregnant. She got a foot away from me today. She is trusting very fast hopefully soon I can get her in my garage if the boyfriend let's me


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

So I caught her tonight! She isn't pregnant and is just scared. She was not agressive did not bite and let ne pet her but very skittish. Looked healthy possibly had fleas and confirmation that her legs are really short!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow that is great news. are you taking her in to socialize her while waiting to get her into a no kill shelter? I would help the odds of her getting a forever home if she was worked with before you put her up for adoption. 

Munchkin breed was started from a stray cat which had the genetic defects. I wouldnt be too far fetched to find a stay cats which had these type bodies. 

Are you going to try to get the other cat too?


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

She is trusting but because of all the animals we have (6dogs 1cat) we really can't keep her. We have absolutly no where to even confine her. I let her back out. She didn't run away just walked out I'm going leave her food and go out and sit with her every night. She will stay around here she is trusting enough to come back. I justed wanted to make sure she wasn't pregnant and not sick


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Has she been spayed and vaccinated? If not, get it done asap, before she goes into heat again.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know if she is spayed or not. I can not afford to get her spayed and vaccinAted I have to get Brenna spayed and three of our dogs fixed


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi everyone! Its been so long since i have been on here. Well the reason i posted in this thread is because i have an update on the little stray munchkin. The neighbor and i have been feeding her and she just hangouts at out two houses. Well she is pregnant. So my neighbor and I worked it out and the cat (now named Sassy) is going to be living with me and my neighbor is helping pay for things. She is the sweetest thing and is due to have her kittens any day now! She is adjusting well but is still unsure because she is so used to being an outside cat. Brenna and Sassy love eachother. Brenna would sit in her window perch and just watch the cats outside and wanted to be with them so bad, Well now she finally has a friend. I have attached a few pictures. Sassy's coat is much fluffier but since she is pregnant she lost most of it
For those who dont remember Brenna she is a torti/tabby
Sassy is the long hair gray and white tabby


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW! She is so pretty. That tail is like a plume! What a great kitty, stubby legs and all :catmilk


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you! She is so sweet but still crying because she wants outside but she eventually stops. She is so short compared to Brenna and Brenna is a very Petite cat


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Sassy is beautiful! It is wonderful that Brenna now has a friend, and is going to be an aunt. You and your neighbor have done a wonderful thing by helping this little girl.


----------



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you for taking in Sassy and helping her out. She is a beautiful cat!

A friend of mine a few years ago found a stray that looked a lot like Sassy, only where Sassy is grey this one was black. She also had really short legs. When my friend was finally able to catch her, she discovered she was pregnant, and when she gave birth one of the kittens had short legs as well. This was before anyone had heard of Munchkin cats, and when she took them to the vet the vet said it was just a form a dwarfism, that they were perfectly healthy cats. She was the neatest little kitty.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you. She is a neat little cat.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Kudos on getting her inside!

believe it or not there may be financial aid available for this cat and any other strays you may find. Low cost to no cost spay/neuter services are spreading, not as fast as I wish but they are spreading. If you are in Illinois I can get you specific to you local info....if not there are others here who know other areas and a stickied link for more help. All those new babies will need to be treated as well....there may even be help for your other animals if you/they qualify...

Here's one link: http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-fe...cost-spay-neuter-organizations-us-canada.html


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oh great that you are looking after her! *celebrates*


----------

